# Suggestion for a new graphic card ?



## Justin (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello there friends,
My graphic card is gigabyte 8600 gt with 512 mb ddr2 video memory. As in most new game the lowest card is 8800 gt now am thinking to upgrade to a new one but before that i would like to know what would be best buy in terms of value to money n long lasting. Also the new card should be able to ran heavy titles at decent sittings. I would like to over clock the card please suggest accordingly.

My configuration is :

Intel C2D 2.66 GHz E6750
3 GB of DDR2 Ram
Intel DG31PR Motherboard
360 Gb Samsung HDD
Gigabyte 8600 gt with 512 mb ddr2 video memory (Graphic Card)
450 watt Intex pcu

Please suggest a better card that can run newer games with much ease an this my budget is around 8000 Rs

Thanks You


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

You will also have to upgrade your PSU. So here is it what you can get in 8k

Option 1

saphire HD 6670 1Gb DDR3 For 4700 or DDR5 Model For 5450

Corsair 500W PSU for 2995

With DDR3 Model :- Total = 7695

With DDR5 Model :- Total = 8445


Option 2 (Better IMO)

Saphire HD 6750 1GB  DDR5 : -6200
FSP Saga 500W :- 2090

Total :- 8290


----------



## Justin (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I am such more similar with nivida graphic cards than ati's. could u please suggest an nivida counter part for the ati card u suggested also b/c i want trust nivida more than ati.

Thkx again


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

Nvidia does not have any Graphic card comparing to  HD 6750.. closest one is

Zotac GTS 450 1GB DDR5 :- 6700 or DDR3 version 5750

DDR5 is Better.  IMO you should go with ATI


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2011)

At the budget of yours AMD/ATI cards make more sense. HD 6790's closet Nvidia counterpart is GT 550 Ti, priced around 8K, has lower performance and very high power consumption than HD 6790.
So get the AMD HD 6790 from MSI, available around 8.1/8.3k.


----------



## Tarun (Nov 26, 2011)

get a 6770 or a GTS 450 and a Decent PSU like the Corsair CX 430 V2 or (i would suggest a CX500 will be more future proof  You are getting a sapphire 6770 for like 6.5k and a zotac GTS 450 DDR5 for 6.6k ur choice buddy


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> At the budget of yours AMD/ATI cards make more sense. HD 6790's closet Nvidia counterpart is GT 550 Ti, priced around 8K, has lower performance and very high power consumption than HD 6790.
> So get the AMD HD 6790 from MSI, available around 8.1/8.3k.



You missed he has total budget of 8k and He is using Intex Psu

My Recommendation 



clmlbx said:


> Option 2 (Better IMO)
> 
> Saphire HD 6750 1GB  DDR5 : -6200
> FSP Saga 500W :- 2090


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

a GTS450 is better than 6750. a 6770 better than GTS450.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ Even a 6750 is better then GTS450


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> ^^ Even a 6750 is better then GTS450



*tpucdn.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTS_450_SLI/images/perfrel.gif

NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 SLI Review - Page 23/25 | techPowerUp

these cards are mainly targetted at lower than full hd resolution.


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 26, 2011)

No Fighting Just coming to Correct conclusion....

GeForce GTS 450 1GB vs Radeon HD 6750 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare

only thing it lacks in little less clock speed and pixel rate.. Does that make that difference. Overall 6750 beats GTS 450


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> No Fighting Just coming to Correct conclusion....
> 
> GeForce GTS 450 1GB vs Radeon HD 6750 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare
> 
> only thing it lacks in little less clock speed and pixel rate.. Does that make that difference. Overall 6750 beats GTS 450



look at game benches not texel rate etc benches. 
in some games 5750 also does better. 

so i think the one thats cheaper will do. 

and clocks cant be compared for different architectures. 

------------------------------------------

MSI R6770-MD1GD5
a 6770 is 6.8k 
combined with fsp saga II 400/500 it will be much better buy. worth extra bucks.


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks You to all for your advices i have check out  all of the suggestion that where provided here from "Saphire HD 6750" to "MSI HD 6790 " to " GTS 450" to "MSI R6770-MD1GD5"
and agree that investing into something that provides value to your hard earned money is best all of the suggestion made are excellent & mouth watering but investing heavily into a system that getting old itself my not be wise as most game today demand 
C2D on normal basis may be in an year or soo games might shift to tri core quard core or even 5 core in such case investment more that what i already have doe not seems right. My confusion is about the suggestion made by "jaskanwar " suggesting  MSI R6770-MD1GD5
is it better than Saphire HD 6750 1GB DDR5 please make a opion about this also adding 200 or 300 bucks more is not a concern.


----------



## ico (Nov 27, 2011)

Ya. Get the 6770 from MSI.

A good PSU is a must. Intex would kill your system. Check out the sticky thread in the Power Supply section.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

@ 8k getting Sapphire HD6790 ( around ~7.9k ) makes more sense but Op needs to get a decent PSU like Corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k along with this = so the budget will reach 10k mark.

even if Op gets HD6770 @ ~6.5k he the total cost will reach around ~8.7k - so no way OP can get a gpood PSu + GPU under 8k - he needs to spend more.

@ OP - at what screen resolution you will play games - the gfx card buying really depends on this


----------



## Justin (Nov 27, 2011)

I have a 22" lg led ... mostly games start high but i down scale them to get performances over looks .......... with that said could u suggest good online store to buy these items & please include price as well...

thkx


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ Get a HD6850 @ 9.3k - it's the minimum you require to play games at HD resolution with mid to high settings depending on the games but you current CPU may be a bottleneck and you'll need to get a good PSu as well - like corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k


----------



## Justin (Nov 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Get a HD6850 @ 9.3k - it's the minimum you require to play games at HD resolution with mid to high settings depending on the games but you current CPU may be a bottleneck and you'll need to get a good PSu as well - like corsair CX430v2 @ 2.2k



Umm. guest o.k then would have to wait another month for this but i have decided to go for "XFX HD-679X-ZDFC AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series" n buy it online from flipkart.com at a price of 8896 Rs .... its said the it require a minimum of 500 Watt or greater power supply with two 75W 6-pin PCI Express power connectors. please suggest a psu of above specification & mention price also. I am also going to do this at home hope everthg goes well. Any suggestions are welcomed  

THKX


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2011)

i thought build quality as well as after sales service of XFX cards is low compared to brands like sapphire or things have improved now-a-days.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 29, 2011)

^^It is still bad.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2011)

@ OP - just wait for a month and get the gfx card I've suggested

But if you have made up your mind to go for HD6790 then try to get any other brand - Generally a HD6790 costs around 7.9-8.2k.

For a 500w quality PSu get Seasonic S1 2II 520W @ ~3.3k


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> ^^It is still bad.



Remember my quote regarding XFX - "well manufactured, poorly designed". The components used are OK but the design plain sucks. The cooling isn't as good as it should be, they skimp on a few things, etc.

@OP: Look at the prices at techshop and theitwares:

Even considering a rough ballpark estimate, the performance difference between the GTX 550 Ti and HD 6790 is ~5% on average and (HD 6790 is slightly better, that is. The lead becomes dubious with enabled AA and AF though). The price difference, however, is a lot more than that, and the power consumption difference is not that much - a power supply that runs HD 6790 will also run the 550 Ti. You can get an OCed 550 ti (Zotac AMP, EVGA FPB) at 8.1K. Given the choice between an OCed 550 Ti and a regular HD 6790, go for the 550 Ti.

Basically the rough ballpark estimate is like this:

HD 6770>GTS 450
HD 6790 >~ GTX 550 Ti (difference is not big, look for value for money)
HD 6850 >~ GTX 460 (difference is not big, look at value for money)
GTX 460 V2 > HD 6850 (However, the GTX 460 V2 is new and may not be easily found right now)
GTX 560 = HD 6870 (complete tie, get the card that gives maximum value for money, OC edition on the cheap or whatever)
HD 6950 > GTX 560 Ti (no contest, get HD 6950)


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

> GTX 460 >~ HD 6850 (difference is not big, look at value for money)



I think this info is not correct; in most of the cases HD 6850 is ahead of GTX 460 1 GB. Check Here:
Anandtech GPU Bench 2011, HD 6850 Vs GTX 460 1 GB


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 30, 2011)

Cilus said:


> I think this info is not correct; in most of the cases HD 6850 is ahead of GTX 460 1 GB. Check Here:
> Anandtech GPU Bench 2011, HD 6850 Vs GTX 460 1 GB



You are right, I completely forgot about the "original" GTX 460 which is a bit slower than the HD 6850. However, all currently produced GTX 460s are the GTX 460 V2, i.e. based on GF114/GTX 560. They are just GTX 560s with 30MHz lower core clock, 192-bit interface and 24 ROPs. They are about 86% as fast as GTX 560, and thus are slightly better than the HD 6850 in terms of performance.

(However, MSI's Hawk 460, Zotac's AMP are still the old GF104 GTX 460).

I will thereby edit my original post to better reflect this.


----------



## Justin (Nov 30, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> You are right, I completely forgot about the "original" GTX 460 which is a bit slower than the HD 6850. However, all currently produced GTX 460s are the GTX 460 V2, i.e. based on GF114/GTX 560. They are just GTX 560s with 30MHz lower core clock, 192-bit interface and 24 ROPs. They are about 86% as fast as GTX 560, and thus are slightly better than the HD 6850 in terms of performance.
> 
> (However, MSI's Hawk 460, Zotac's AMP are still the old GF104 GTX 460).
> 
> I will thereby edit my original post to better reflect this.




If according to u Gtx 460 v2 is slightly better than ati 6850 o.k .... at flip the "SAPPHIRE HD 6850 1GB GDDR5 PCIE" is at 9798 rs where as "HIS H685F1GD" is at 9902 rs & "ASUS EAH6850 DC/2DIS1GD5" is at 10,001 Where as compared to these "EVGA 01G-P3-1465-ET" is at Rs. 8479 ..... So now what ??


----------



## Cilus (Nov 30, 2011)

Justin, check for the MSI Cyclone HD 6850 OC version in theitwares. This card is a Factory Oced card (840 MHz core compared to the 775 MHz reference) and performs closer to HD 6870. Also due to the Cyclone cooler, it can be oced to higher level like 900/920 MHz without votage increase. The price is around 9.7K.

AcceleratorX, I'm not sure whether GTX 460 V2 is  better performer than GTX 460 GB and the reason is its lower 192 bit bus width. In Nvidia website all the models of GTX 460 are arranged in most probably in terms of their performance and GTX 460 V2 comes after GTX 460 1 GB. Also it has lesser memory bandwidth than the original GTX 460 1 GB.

I didn't find any review of the V2 version but only Passmark score. Even on that the 1 GB 460 is ahead of GTX 460 V2.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Nov 30, 2011)

^Yes, reviews for the V2 version are just not there. However, a chinese site *did* check out a GTX 560 with 192-bit and 24 ROPs, 336 cores version:

192è¾ƒé‡�256ï¼�ä¸¤ç§�æ˜¾å*˜ä½�å®½GTX560æµ‹è¯•_ç¡¬æ´¾ç½‘_INPAI.COM.CN

You can see that it is quite close to the real GTX 560 (approximately 90% of the GTX 560 at the same clocks). The GTX 460 V2 is just 30MHz down on the core clock (779MHz instead of 810MHz) and maintains the same memory clocks. Thus, it will perform something like 86.5% of the 560, which still makes it faster than the 6850 whose estimate is about 80% of the 560.

@Justin: Check your eVGA model and verify the price, it seems to be GeForce GTX 465, which is not  very good value for money because it consumes significantly more power than the GTX 460/HD 6850. Between these 3, go for the Asus or HIS card, they seem to be good value for money though none of these have any factory overclock (I recommend HIS because Asus' service is hit and miss to say the least).

BTW, HD 6850 needs only 1 6-pin power connector, GTX 460/460 V2 needs two. If this is important to you, consider this also.


----------



## Tarun (Nov 30, 2011)

ur best bets right now are 

GTS 450             6.5k
FSP saga II 500w 2.1k
----------------------
                         8.6k

6770                  6.3k
FSP Saga II 500w 2.1k
----------------------
                         8.4k
i would not go for this but still is a option
GTS 250              6.5k
FSP Saga II 500w  2.1k
-----------------------
                          8.6k
GTS 250 is a strong competitor in its range the only thing is it limitation to Dx 10


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

^^ Op better leave alone GTS250


----------



## guru_urug (Dec 1, 2011)

HD 6770 is faster than the GTS250 and its cheaper too. So Go for the HD6770 only.

@OP are you planning to sell your existing GPU and PSU? If you are then add that to your budget and try to get the HD 6790

EDIT:
Theres a guy Varunb in the bazaar section who is selling his HD 5850 for 8.5k with a years warranty left
Try to negotiate and get the price down. If it fits your budget then nothing like it! The HD5850 is faster than the HD6850 also.


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2011)

guru_urug said:


> HD 6770 is faster than the GTS250 and its cheaper too. So Go for the HD6770 only.
> 
> @OP are you planning to sell your existing GPU and PSU? If you are then add that to your budget and try to get the HD 6790
> 
> ...



actually i was thinking to keep my GPU N PSU .... sell them with the system  as my config is also getting old n with worth more in that way when i build a new system i can just omit the gpu n psu and take it from here ... that the only reason i thought to accessed my budget... i do not want another gpu that might last for a year or soo n then i have to go looking for another one if i am going to spend money to buy a gpu better make it last for a while......

N thkx for the info on the bazaar gpu selling will check it out.........


----------

